# Piercing



## jsimpson (Oct 11, 2007)

I am seriously considering getting my conch pierced.  If you had it done did it hurt?  Do you regret it?


----------



## banjobama (Oct 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jsimpson* 

 
_I am seriously considering getting my conch pierced.  If you had it done did it hurt?  Do you regret it?_

 
Just assume a piercing hurts. It is a needle going through your skin. If you regret it, take it out.


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I had it pierced a while ago... took it out already but it didn't hurt at all when i got it pierced. it all depends what part you plan on piercing... what part do you plan on piercing... i know a few people who've got different parts pierced and the level of sensation is different in each.


----------



## Miss uppity (Nov 14, 2007)

Where's your conch?!


----------



## knoxydoll (Nov 14, 2007)

It's part of your ear. You'll hear a crunch most likely but it's not as painful as say an industrial. It's usually pretty easy to keep care of. It's a piercing, it's not permanent if you want it get it.


----------



## majacat (Nov 14, 2007)

the thing is when you get a piercing yarh you can take it out when you get tired of it.. but depending on how long it's been there you'll get a scar. I had a nose piercing for many years and when i didn't think it was me anymore i took it out but the scar is gonna stay forever. Your ear isn't something people will look at all the time so a scar there wouldn't be as visible as one on my nose  but give it a thought anyway.


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *majacat* 

 
_the thing is when you get a piercing yarh you can take it out when you get tired of it.. but depending on how long it's been there you'll get a scar. I had a nose piercing for many years and when i didn't think it was me anymore i took it out but the scar is gonna stay forever. Your ear isn't something people will look at all the time so a scar there wouldn't be as visible as one on my nose  but give it a thought anyway._

 
so true.  and for some people (myself included) it won't scar...it will be a permanent hole.  i've had my earrings out of my upper two lobe holes and my cartilage for more than two years and i could go right now and put an earring in each hole.  come to think of it, i may just do that for poops and grins over the holiday break...no need for me to look professional as i'll be sitting on my butt and/or shopping all day!


----------



## lisadluvzmac (Nov 14, 2007)

knoxydoll said:


> You'll hear a crunch most likely  QUOTE]
> 
> I think that's the wierdest part of it... cuz you do hear it!!! But an industrial does hurt a lot more!!! And depends of how it heals... the scar isnt so bad. I can't even see it anymore. The thing that is wierd though is that the cartilage doesnt really heal (or it heals REALLY slowly) because I took mine out like 3 years ago and the skin healed over it but it i squeeze where it was pierced... I still feel the hole though the skin...


----------



## kimmy (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *majacat* 

 
_the thing is when you get a piercing yarh you can take it out when you get tired of it.. but depending on how long it's been there you'll get a scar. I had a nose piercing for many years and when i didn't think it was me anymore i took it out but the scar is gonna stay forever. Your ear isn't something people will look at all the time so a scar there wouldn't be as visible as one on my nose  but give it a thought anyway._

 
i have a scar on my nose too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i'd say go for it, because like majacat said not many people will notice a scar on your ear if you get one. i haven't had a conch piercing myself, but i've heard they aren't really too painful when you first get it, but it gets pretty sore afterwards..


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 21, 2007)

I just had my conch pierced about two weeks ago and I love it!  The pain was sharp, but over with more quickly than a tragus piercing (which I had done at the same time).  The real downside for me is that it until I get used to it, I keep snagging things on the barbell.

But go for it!  Even if you decide later that you don't like it, you can always take it out and the scar will be small.  Plus, it's on the inside/inner part of your cartilage.  And with the exception of your significant other, no one will really notice it, and I would think you would have bigger issues if someone was that close to you and looking in your ear!


----------



## Annie (Nov 28, 2007)

For most people, having a large needle stabbed through a thick chunk of cartilage is going to hurt, but it's not unbearable. However, it should be over pretty fast, so sharp, prolonged pain won't be an issue.

Keep in mind though, that cartilage SUCKS and takes a long time it heal.


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 9, 2007)

I HEART my conch piercing. I did it after the tragus and have found them to heal really really well. There is less discharge and less swelling as the area is thinner than flesh. Thats my experience anywho.

The only pain is the needle going through, and a bit of an ache for a few days after which is all normal. 

I am thinking of getting another piercing right next to it in the same conch (maybe 7 or 8 mm away from it).

If it helps, I found my navel piercing hurt more (the needle going through, that is!)


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 9, 2007)

I had that and my labret and had my toto pierced, but have scars and both hurt. I saw the white light when I got my toto done and I seen black when I got my labret done. My ear cartilage, I don't remember except sleeping sucked for a long while.


----------



## dianadisaster (Dec 10, 2007)

I love my conch. I think it was totally worth it, but think about which side you sleep on and which side you talk on the phone on before you decide which ear to pierce. Mine didn't hurt too bad for the piercing itself, but was really sore for like 2 or 3 months after I did it and I had a really awkward time holding my phone to my left ear!


----------

